# Workplace H&S??



## tattyscone (May 24, 2011)

Hi, does anyone know about or know a website or somewhere I can get info on health and safety in the workplace for here in dubai? Fire extinguishers etc? Is it not as strict here compared to the UK?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

tattyscone said:


> Hi, does anyone know about or know a website or somewhere I can get info on health and safety in the workplace for here in dubai? Fire extinguishers etc? Is it not as strict here compared to the UK?


Try Default it's a health and safety management programme - hopefully you'll be able to find something of worth in there but if not let me know as there is another website which is quite informative but escapes my memory at mo and you are quire right that UAE is nowhere near as stringent as UK with H&S. I was a H&S officer for an army camp back in UK and I shudder when I see contractors using rickety ladders and no eye protection when welding etc. I've bollocked quite a few out here but as soon as your back's turned they revert back - what's the point?

Good luck with your mission, I know it's extremely difficult to find H&S info online out here


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Damn it removed the website from my last post

www dot adehsms dot ae


----------



## tattyscone (May 24, 2011)

petrolhead said:


> Try Default it's a health and safety management programme - hopefully you'll be able to find something of worth in there but if not let me know as there is another website which is quite informative but escapes my memory at mo and you are quire right that UAE is nowhere near as stringent as UK with H&S. I was a H&S officer for an army camp back in UK and I shudder when I see contractors using rickety ladders and no eye protection when welding etc. I've bollocked quite a few out here but as soon as your back's turned they revert back - what's the point?
> 
> Good luck with your mission, I know it's extremely difficult to find H&S info online out here


Thanks for that will have a look. Been looking around but not getting much info so far. Had a fire alarm the other day and no body seemed to bother. Also the fire extinguishers are holding doors open etc and there isnt any signage!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

tattyscone said:


> Thanks for that will have a look. Been looking around but not getting much info so far. Had a fire alarm the other day and no body seemed to bother. Also the fire extinguishers are holding doors open etc and there isnt any signage!


Haha, to quote nearly every expat here 'welcome to Dubai' 

In fact speaking of which, the building I'm in which services umpteen companies within the building has never yet had a fire drill. Been here over a year now. Bit disconcerting. Ah well should building set alight am sure we all know to RUN.....


----------



## tattyscone (May 24, 2011)

petrolhead said:


> Haha, to quote nearly every expat here 'welcome to Dubai'
> 
> In fact speaking of which, the building I'm in which services umpteen companies within the building has never yet had a fire drill. Been here over a year now. Bit disconcerting. Ah well should building set alight am sure we all know to RUN.....


haha that works if all else fails! 

It is a bit concerning being 30 odd floors up.....!!!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

tattyscone said:


> haha that works if all else fails!
> 
> It is a bit concerning being 30 odd floors up.....!!!


Yup fortunately it's only 3 storeys high.

Have come across another website for you that focuses on fire so hope this is helpful www dot safetyfirst dot ae


----------



## tattyscone (May 24, 2011)

petrolhead said:


> Yup fortunately it's only 3 storeys high.
> 
> Have come across another website for you that focuses on fire so hope this is helpful www dot safetyfirst dot ae


Thanks mate!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

tattyscone said:


> Thanks mate!


Hey anytime. Appears to be our private thread this one.


----------



## tattyscone (May 24, 2011)

No one else must be interested in health and safety!  haha!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

tattyscone said:


> No one else must be interested in health and safety!  haha!


 Can you blame them?  I'm actually ashamed to say I only take the slightest interest in case I'm duped as some form of anorak 

We shall keep this between just the two of us tatty


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

To be honest, I'm quite pleased to hear that H&S is more relaxed in Dubai than in UK. H&S has been made into an industry in the UK based on what might happen no matter how low the risk, full of jobsworthy pen pushers... Surely, in a country where there doesn't appear to be any corporate responsibility for anything or the policies are very immature, personal "choice" prevails so, if you want to burn your eyes out welding with no protection then so be it that's your choice....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## tattyscone (May 24, 2011)

neilrock said:


> To be honest, I'm quite pleased to hear that H&S is more relaxed in Dubai than in UK. H&S has been made into an industry in the UK based on what might happen no matter how low the risk, full of jobsworthy pen pushers... Surely, in a country where there doesn't appear to be any corporate responsibility for anything or the policies are very immature, personal "choice" prevails so, if you want to burn your eyes out welding with no protection then so be it that's your choice....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I know what u mean, but if there was a fire I would rather have the correct equipment in place than not have it! So thats why Im trying to look into it as its pretty poor standards here.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

neilrock said:


> To be honest, I'm quite pleased to hear that H&S is more relaxed in Dubai than in UK. H&S has been made into an industry in the UK based on what might happen no matter how low the risk, full of jobsworthy pen pushers... Surely, in a country where there doesn't appear to be any corporate responsibility for anything or the policies are very immature, personal "choice" prevails so, if you want to burn your eyes out welding with no protection then so be it that's your choice....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Totally agree Neil, just from my perspective and I guess I've brought along my concerns with me from UK is that the penalties thrown at the H&S manager at the time are unbelievable - prison, fines etc.

In the UK it is WAY OTT and I nearly suffered a breakdown, panic attacks etc. in my position worrying about some hierarchy arriving on site and witnessing H&S not being performed correctly. My head on the block so to speak. Bit of a tough habit to crack I guess but each individual should be responsible for his own actions and at the end of the day it's all common sense


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

One of the Shoreline buildings that I oft frequent has a fire-alarm panel in the lobby, behind a cash machine. I had a look at it the other day, as I was puzzled why the lamps were lit.

The display read "FIRE" and the buzzers were silenced (the override key was still in). I bet it wasn't being tested at the time!!

Given that it's a free day tomorrow, I might well visit the establishment again tonight for refreshments, and I'd wager that it is still reading fire.

Hopefully no-one leaves the stove on in the kitchen...

Welcome to Dubai!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Did you get any joy with those websites tatty?


----------

